# Have you seen my period?



## Charles Baudelaire (Apr 14, 2003)

And if so, would you mind telling me where it is???

I had a mc the first week in August, and since then, Auntie Flo is apparently on a vacation so long you'd think she was Bush.

Why?

I've taken a dollar store preggo test just in case and it came out BFN -- and I don't feel at all pregnant anyway. If there's something I've gotten good at over the last year, it's the initial symptoms of early pregnancy.

Is this normal?


----------



## Charles Baudelaire (Apr 14, 2003)

Hellooooo???? Hello?


----------



## mum2be (Jul 6, 2005)

Haha! I loved your reference to Bush :LOL Right on!

I think you just have to be patient when it comes to getting your period back. A mc is very traumatizing and it will probably take a couple of months to get everything back to normal.
But if that's not the case, are you eating enough? Are you underweight? Are you exercising a lot? All of these things can lead to an absence of Aunt Flo.

I hope you get everything worked out! Good luck


----------



## gabry (Jan 21, 2004)

Quote:

and since then, Auntie Flo is apparently on a vacation so long you'd think she was Bush.
:LOL








:LOL







:LOL







:LOL







:LOL

I do know there is a huge variation in how soon you can get af back. Mine was later than usual, but maybe just by a week or two at the most. I guess time will tell. Right, like patience is something we have an abundance off on this board :LOL
BTW, I would definitely test again if af doesn't show in a few days/weeks - depending how patient you are, me, not so much


----------

